# #darling.de



## *Moe* (7 November 2009)

Hallo bin Neu hier und habe gleich ein Problem...Sorry wenn das wahrscheinlich schon viele gefragt haben,aber nun ja ich habe Heute eine Nette E-mail von dem Oben besagten Anbieter bekommen und nun wollen die mir mit Anwählten und Inkasso Leuten drohen wenn ich das Geld 238€ nicht überweise...

Ja ich weiß ich habe mist gemacht und sehe das auch ein aber ist nun halt passiert und wie soll ich weiter verhalten,hoffe auf Hilfe hier im Forum.Danke


----------



## Philip (7 November 2009)

*AW: #darling.de*

Moin,

ich muss mich leider Moe anschließen. ich war auch so dumm das ich auf die Seite reingefallen bin. Ich habe innerhalb der 14 Tage Testzugang auch per mail gekünigt und 4 Wochen später (gestern) habe ich die Inkasso Mail bekommen. 

Ich schließe mich der Frage von Moe an , könnt ihr uns 2 Deppen helfen :-D

Danke!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2009)

*AW: #darling.de*

Das einzige was bei der Seite wohl kostenlos ist, ist die Anmeldung, was auch in ganz fett obendrüber steht.


> Die Registrierung ist für alle Kunden völlig kostenfrei ("kostenlose Mitgliedschaft").



Alles andere steht  wie  üblich in Lupenschrift in den gut versteckten AGB 
[noparse]http://www.#darling.de/agb[/noparse]


#darling.tv verlinkt auf #darling.de


----------



## Philip (7 November 2009)

*AW: #darling.de*

heißt das jetzt wir sollten Zahlen und sind selber Schuld oder nichts zahlen? das Kündigen per Mail ist doch in Deutschland möglich oder, egal was in den AGB steht.


----------



## edarling (7 November 2009)

*AW: #darling.de*

Hallo Leute,

  mir ist Gleiches passiert. Mein Vorschlag:
  Wie unten erwähnt*, [...]

*     Jamba-Gründer starten #Darling | digital:next - [...] berichten; siehe auch [...] vom 21.10.09; er verweist auf die kunstvolle Taktik mit dem Premiumsegment und Beitrag von [...]


_[Namen entfernt, Beratung im Einzelfall ebenso. (bh)]_


----------



## Antiscammer (7 November 2009)

*AW: #darling.de*

Also Leute, in diesem Fall verstehe ich Euer Problem wirklich momentan überhaupt nicht. Ich habe mich gerade durch den kompletten Anmeldetest gehangelt (langer und breiter Persönlichkeitstest) und ein Profil angelegt. Wenn man auf "Premium-Mitgliedschaft" klickt, erscheint das Eingabefenster, wie unten im Screenshot sichtbar. Man muss seine Konto- oder Kreditkartennummer angeben und erhält verschiedene Preisgestaltungsvarianten zur Auswahl. Die Preise für die verschiedenen Varianten werden deutlich sichtbar angezeigt.

Es tut mir leid, aber wie man bei dem Angebot ungewollt in eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft gerutscht sein will, erschließt sich mir nun wirklich überhaupt nicht.

Seit 4 Jahren befasse ich mich nun mit den typischen Abofallen. Dieses Angebot passt aber nach allem, was ich bisher sehen konnte, in keiner Weise in eine unseriöse Kategorie.

Auch in der Begrüßungs-Mail sehe ich keine Klickfalle, wo man etwa mit einem Klick in die kostenpflichtige Premium-Variante rutschen soll.

Also hier stehe ich vollkommen auf dem Schlauch und kann in keiner Weise die oben geäußerten Vorwürfe nachvollziehen. Aber vielleicht haben ja andere hier mal Lust, die Anmeldung auszuprobieren.

Bis auf weiteres gehe ich jedoch davon aus, dass die obigen Vorwürfe völlig unbegründet sind.


----------



## bernhard (7 November 2009)

*AW: #darling.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Also Leute, in diesem Fall verstehe ich Euer Problem wirklich momentan überhaupt nicht.


So ist das. Sehe ich genauso. In jedem Fall ist es kein Problem für dieses Forum.

Wer Hilfe braucht, kann zum Anwalt oder zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen.


----------

